# front diff drain plug stripped.



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

ok guys. changing the oil i ran into a problem. changed the rear oil just fine. went to the front and the front drain screw is stripped. the allen head bolt on the bottom. called the stealership that did the oil change before and said it would be about a month before they could get to. since i didnt buy the bike from them they would get to it whenever they finished there people first. which is understandable. i dont want to be out of a bike for over a month. what is the best way to get a stripped allen head bolt out?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If it is striped wher the wrench goes in the bolt use a hammer and tap on the head of the bolt LIGHTLY and try to get the wrench back in and use a good pair of vise grips on the hesd of the bolt now loosen the bolt with both of them thats what worked for me. Then go get a regular hex head bolt and put in there from a local hardware store.Hope i could help.:thinking:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Do a search for it. There is several threads on it, with a few different ways. Hammer & chisel, tack welding a nut on it, vise grips. I think a few others.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I tried the above and it didn't work for me. My advise is get some vice grips and grab the bolt as tight as possible and turn it off. they are very loose, maybe 10ftlbs. Worked like a charm on mine. Replace it with a hex head bolt, and make SURE it's the same length or it'll hit the internals.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

used vise grips also, very easy.


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

hammer and chisel


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stick with vise grips


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had this problem a few days ago, vice grips are your friend!


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

if u have no skid plate or if u do remove it. take the dremmel and drill a flat head into it. the flat screw driver and cresent will be your friend.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well you are not the 1st that has had this problem . the easiest way is get a hammer and chisel .


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

ok thanks guys. gonna have to give it a try


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine came out easily with the hammer, chisel and bolt buster method. The replacement should be a hex head bolt and thin washer (M8 x 1.25 x 16MM long).


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

vise grips


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I Cant even get mine to turn the head isnt stripped either


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

you will have to clean allen head good... and then tap allen wrench in good ..might have to put some kinda cheater pipe on it and force it out...just thought of this take a blunt punch and center it where the allen wrench goes and wack it a few times..not too hard(you can crack the diff. case) but some good solid blows...the threads have siezed up in there..this is suppose to break the rusty crap and make it, let go...well. it did on mine


----------



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

Another method worth a shot is to use a Torx bit that fits on a ratchet, it looks like an allen key with pointy tips, find one slightly larger than the stripped out allen key hole and tap it in with a hammer....it's worked for me in the past.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I fixed mine had to use the vise grips but i noticed that the m8 x1.25x16mm bolt is just a little bit longer but i dont think that should matter


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

vise grips ftw


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Vise grips lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> I fixed mine had to use the vise grips but i noticed that the m8 x1.25x16mm bolt is just a little bit longer but i dont think that should matter


i think i put a 12 or 14 mm long bolt in mine but the 16mm will do just fine...alot of folks on here have been running them with the 16 in for a while and not had any probs that i have heard of


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Just be careful you don't go with too long of a bolt. You WILL hit the internals! I tried a bolt that was just a touch too long and my front wheels locked right up. Wouldn't move forward or back.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

My rear diff drain plug is messed right up , so here is my question for you all....

I put a slot in the drain plug with my dremel and when ever I get down there to hit it with a hammer and chisel or screw driver , I get confused with the right tighty , lefty losey LOL . I did bang on it a while ago , but I think I was going the wrong way .... so what way should I be hitting the bolt towards ? the rear or front of the bike ? 

Like I said , everytime I get under there , I way way over think the problem andconfuse myself as to the way the bolt has to go .

Silly question I know LOL .


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

if you put your bike on the rear rack..it will be easier.. then you can turn it counter clockwise..


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol. I get confused like that sometimes! If you're sitting on the ground, behind the bike, hitting it towards the front of the bike on the right side of the bolt will loosen it. Hitting it on the left side of the bolt towards the front will tighten it. Unless they're left hand threads!:haha:

Dan


----------

